# like white on rice



## hirondelled'hiver

Une expression proche de celle ci? 

_He'll be all over us like white on rice_.

Il nous tombera dessus à bras raccourcis.
il va nous coller au train. 
Nous coller comme une moule à son rocher.
??


----------



## archijacq

Il ne va pas nous lâcher d'une semelle ?


----------



## Novanas

As an English-speaker, I can't really judge the above expressions, although I don't think "à bras raccourcis" or "lâcher d'une semelle" really capture the idea.

There are a number of variants of this expression (some of them rather crude).  One I used to hear when I was a kid was, "I'll jump on you like a duck on a June bug."

The expression is used basically when you've done something wrong and you know that your teacher/boss/spouse is going to be very unhappy.  They're going to be right in your face, scolding you and not leaving you alone until you've corrected whatever you've done wrong.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Oui, c'est vrai, l'expression "à bras raccourcis" ajoute une nuance de violence qui n'est pas dans l'expression anglaise. Voir :
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/a-bras-raccourcis.php

Pour "_ne pas lâcher d'une semelle_"/"_coller au train_", on a l'idée de la détermination de l'autre, mais pas l'idée qu'il est furieux contre nous. 

_On va l'avoir sans arrêt sur le dos_.... serait peut-être mieux. 
Mais je pense qu'on a une autre expression plus adaptée, que j'ai sur le bout de la langue... 

_Il va nous tanner._.. ?


----------



## frgrl

Peut être "il ne va pas nous lâcher" ?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

frgrl said:


> Peut être "il ne va pas nous lâcher" ?



Oui, ça aussi, ça marche bien. C'est simple comme formule, mais je pense que c'est le sens. Et pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple....
Ou: _il va pas nous lâcher la grappe _(plus vulgaire, mais efficace)
Mais pour le plaisir de chercher encore un peu, j'essayais de trouver une image, une métaphore (genre _comme une puce sur un chien_)...qu'on emploierait en français dans ce genre de situation.


----------



## mannenhitsu

comme cul et chemise


----------



## ymc

how about coller "comme une sangsue" ?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

*Comme cul et chemise* ajoute une notion d'amitié qui n'est pas dans mon contexte. Donc ça ne marche pas pour ça, mais j'imagine que dans d'autres cas, ça pourrait fonctionner, c'est une bonne expression.

 Oui, j'aime bien l'idée de la sangsue.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut hirondelle,

Il me vient (mais je ne sais pas si c'est québécisme, ni si c'est approprié) : _ Il va nous tomber dessus comme la misère sur le pauvre monde. _


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Nicomon said:


> Salut hirondelle,
> 
> Il me vient (mais je ne sais pas si c'est québécisme, ni si c'est approprié) : _ Il va nous tomber dessus comme la misère sur le pauvre monde. _


Oui ça marche parfaitement dans ce cas là.  Et non, ce n'est pas un québéquisme 
Toujours de bonnes idées, nicomon!
Je n'ai plus que l'embarras du choix


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut hirondelled'hiver,

Tu as eu déjà d'excellentes suggestions...


hirondelled'hiver said:


> [...] Pour "_ne pas lâcher d'une semelle_"/"_coller au train_", on a l'idée de la détermination de l'autre, mais pas l'idée qu'il est furieux contre nous.  [...]


Mais est-on sûrs qu'il y a toujours l'idée d'être furieux dans cette expression ? Ou bien c'est juste le cas dans ton contexte ? 
Pour le fun seulement, j'ajoute une touche de marseillais : « On ne va plus pouvoir s'en _dépéguer _! »


----------



## Novanas

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais est-on sûrs qu'il y a toujours l'idée d'être furieux dans cette expression ?



I think so.  In the English, "He'll be all over us. . ." can only mean that he's angry.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Seneca the Duck said:


> I think so.  In the English, "He'll be all over us. . ." can only mean that he's angry.


Merci Seneca the Duck !


----------



## archijacq

On va s'en prendre plein la tronche.
On va se faire enguirlander.

(Après avoir googlé l'expression, il n'est pas évident qu'il s'agisse d'être en colère)


----------



## Micia93

"il va nous chanter ramona" (a bit old-fashioned but so funny!)


----------



## GentleMath

Il va nous tomber sur le râble ?
Il va nous passer une soufflante ?

On perd l'idée de "ne pas nous lâcher", mais on garde l'idée de colère, dans un registre de langue familier.


----------



## tolevau

"Il sera sans cesse sur notre dos".
Je pense que ça montre bien la détermination.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Seneca the Duck said:


> I think so. In American English, "He'll be all over us. . ." can only mean that he's angry.



I'd just like to correct this.  In British English, *to be all over someone *= _le combler de caresses, de bisous, de flatterie...
_


----------



## Nicomon

hirondelled'hiver said:


> [...] Mais pour le plaisir de chercher encore un peu, j'essayais de trouver une image, une métaphore (genre _comme une puce sur un chien_)...qu'on emploierait en français dans ce genre de situation.


  Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça ne m'est pas venu avant, mais cette idée me fait penser à :  _Il va s'acharner sur nous comme un chien sur son os. 
_


----------



## Novanas

Keith Bradford said:


> I'd just like to correct this.  In British English, *to be all over someone *= _le combler de caresses, de bisous, de flatterie...
> _



Yes, you're right, Keith.  It can mean that, too, in AE: e.g., "She was all over me last night".  But in this particular sentence, "He'll be all over us . . .", surely that's not what a Brit would understand?  Particularly not with the "like white on rice" bit added on.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Seneca the Duck said:


> surely that's not what a Brit would understand? Particularly not with the "like white on rice" bit added on.



Sorry to disappoint, but this particular Brit didn't understand the original sentence at all before reading the proposed Frnch translations!  I guess it's for US consumption only.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Keith Bradford said:


> I'd just like to correct this.  In British English, *to be all over someone *= _le combler de caresses, de bisous, de flatterie...
> _


Ah ah ! Alors ma question n'était pas si stupide que ça. 
Merci Keith. Maintenant seule hirondelled'hiver saura ce qui convient pour son contexte.


----------



## archijacq

on a donc le choix entre
se faire encenser
se faire enguirlander


----------



## Micia93

what does the "white" stands for, by the way ? I mean, if we translate it litterally (comme du blanc sur le riz), it sounds silly. What kind of "white" does it allude to?


----------



## archijacq

le blanc est "inséparable" du riz (on ne parle pas de riz complet, ni d'Uncle Ben's...).
C'est pour cela que les premières propositions tournaient autour de "coller au train comme si on était inséparables", et "comme cul et chemise".


----------



## Novanas

archijacq said:


> on a donc le choix entre
> se faire encenser
> se faire enguirlander



Perhaps hirondelle can explain the situation in her text.  But if someone said to me, "He'll be all over us like white on rice," there's no way I would think that he was going to praise us.

As I said earlier, there are variants of this expression:

He'll jump on us like a duck on a June bug.
He'll be all over us like stink on sh***., etc.

They all mean the same thing.  We're in big trouble.


----------



## Micia93

archijacq said:


> le blanc est "inséparable" du riz (on ne parle pas de riz complet, ni d'Uncle Ben's...).
> C'est pour cela que les premières propositions tournaient autour de "coller au train comme si on était inséparables", et "comme cul et chemise".



merci Archijacq, c'est une expression plus polie qu'en français en tous cas!


----------



## Badforthefish

Beaucoup moins politiquement correct mais il y a aussi l'expression:

"Il nous est tombé dessus comme la vérole sur le bas clergé."


----------



## Nicomon

Badforthefish said:


> Beaucoup moins politiquement correct mais il y a aussi l'expression:
> 
> "Il nous est tombé dessus comme la vérole sur le bas clergé."


 L'expression, que je ne connais pas, m'a semblé une variante de « _comme la misère sur le pauvre monde_ » (# 10). On le confirme sur cette page. 

_He'll be = il va nous tomber dessus..._ il ne l'a pas encore fait.


----------



## ymc

comme cul et chemise is used in the phrase "s'entendre comme cul et chemise", meaning "to get on like a house on fire" - here I understand that the "he" will come and stick with the people talking and they won't be able to get rid of him. "il ne va pas nous lâcher" or "il va nous coller comme une sangsue" as suggested earlier and yes, I agree with Keith, the sentence does not necessarily convey an aggressive attitude.


----------

